# most creative pic (NO HORSE HEADS ALLOWED!)



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

When i first saw that picture i was like OMG THAT HORSE MUST BE SO LAME!! How can that horse stand?!?!?!! LOL! Then i realized it was a bandage  im very dramatic XD i swear i spook my own horses sometimes, LOL!

Here's my submission.. at first i didn't think i had a picture (i usually always have their head in the photo, lol) then i remembered this one.. it has a funny story behind it too. This is Apache, a Shetland Pony i no longer have. He found his way onto the deck of my ex's house, and as i went to take a picture... well.. i think the picture explains itself :3


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Can it have part of my horses head in it?


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

He likes to put his feet in some very weird positions sometimes...


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

Angels Tail.








The funny saddle.(Before anyone says it no the pony isnt skinny its her coat)


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Abby


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

> When i first saw that picture i was like OMG THAT HORSE MUST BE SO LAME!! How can that horse stand?!?!?!! LOL! Then i realized it was a bandage  im very dramatic XD i swear i spook my own horses sometimes, LOL!


LOL!!!! yea maybe i should have breifly explained that! He had corronitis REALLY BAD so they have to be kept clean. In the pic above he had no hoof covering the bottom quarter of his foot!!! But its grown out now, just needs to attach its self under his foot. so still needs to be bandaged for a few more weeks or something.



> Can it have part of my horses head in it?


No sorry. No horse heads allowed lol!!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

>


OMG!!! she has a love heart on her neck!!!! That is sooo cute!!!!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Lovely photo's everyone


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Tater (palomino) and Okie (chestnut):











Mystique:











Mystique:











Mystique:











Mystique and Fendi:


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

happygoose123 said:


> OMG!!! she has a love heart on her neck!!!! That is sooo cute!!!!


She does to!! Thats awesome, I didnt even see that. Might go look on the other pictures to see if they are all like that.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

> She does to!! Thats awesome, I didnt even see that. Might go look on the other pictures to see if they are all like that.


LOL!!! That hilarious!!!!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Oops, I accidentally put five. Sorry!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

happygoose123 said:


> LOL!!! That hilarious!!!!



I will get a close up picture of it tomorrow, its in all of her other pictures as well.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Cool pics everyone!! 

Here is mine ........


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

> I will get a close up picture of it tomorrow, its in all of her other pictures as well.


Thats so funny u never realised it!!!!!! Its soo cute! I love it!!!! Close up pics would be awesome!!!!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

happygoose123 said:


> Thats so funny u never realised it!!!!!! Its soo cute! I love it!!!! Close up pics would be awesome!!!!


I just went around asking a whole heap of people if they noticed it and they did! LOL!!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

LOL!!!!! I cant beleive u have never noticed it! Its the first thing i saw on your pic! lol!!!! Oh well what can you do! LOL!!!!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Yeah, I will get a close up tomorrow for sure!


----------



## Gengsty (Feb 27, 2009)

"Hey, where are the heads?" 









Valcer 







http://i40.tinypic.com/315ie6h.jpg


Cute  (with no heads  )










Is it a problem that the horses are not mine? I know them all and I made the pics...


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I was adding my last picture last night, hit the wrong button and ZAP!! It was all gone...... lost my patience until tonight so I'm going to try again.....

Tahoe and Spirit playing-you can't really see their heads, does that count?










Headless horse










Cody's BIG buns!










The kids cooling out their ponies/horses after cross country


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Is it a problem that the horses are not mine? I know them all and I made the pics...


No. The pic just has to be one that you have taken


----------



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

WOW! You all have posted some downright AWESOME pictures!

I love them. I have some favorites that I could try to recreate with my own horses, and, some of yours were just so random that it was great that you were able to catch it on film!

Keep em coming, I am really enjoying them!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Oooh I have lots of these


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

No heads!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Rissa I love your photos!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

one day left befoer the winner is chosen. so every one get their pics in!!!! This is going to be a hard choice!!!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I can't find the one I wanted to enter :-(


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Summer day, laying in the grass while the horses grazed in the yard










Dapple-oosa??? (he's wet only on his rear)

View attachment 4923



Sorry you have to click this one.... Hmmmm


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

ok there is a tie for the winners because i couldnt pick!! Great pics everyone!!!!

*AND THE WINNERS ARE.....................*

*MIEventer*










and

*CrazyChester*









Congrarts!!!! So private message me a pic and ill make it into a signature or aviator. When you send your pic to me tell me if you want it to be an aviator or signature and your horses name. 

well done everyone they are all great pics, it was a hard choice!!!


----------

